# Soilmaster Select Charcoal ordering



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I remember a bunch of people here were trying to get together something where they did a group order of soilmaster select charcoal. You can have it shipped to a dealer close by. I didn't call up Lesco or anything, I just made an order online with a pickup time request at the Lesco dealer in Waltham, and the night before I asked for it, the SS Charcoal arrived at the Lesco ready for my pickup the following day. The guys at the store were very helpful and interested in what I was using it for. Now I got 3 bags of the stuff, hopefully that'll fill up my 90 gallon! Just a little FYI!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

AlexTal, what was the reaction you got when you told them? 

The guy at my local lesco was so nice, he poked a hole in the bag to show me the stuff to make sure it was really what I wanted - for what I wanted it for.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

The guy laughed and said it was pretty cool. He asked how much I'd be spending if I went to a fish store to buy the stuff. I told him that even online with the cheaper prices, I'd be looking to spend close to 200 but probably more for a minimal amount of substrate but through him, I bought considerably more substrate than I needed for 50 bucks. He said I was lucky to get it now before the headquarters hears about that because they'll probably raise the price haha. According to him, Lesco's across the state have been getting calls about this stuff pretty frequently.


----------



## joemomma (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, I've been trying to find somewhere locally that stocks this stuff, as we don't have Lesco around here. Any other ideas? Perhaps the farmers Co-op or something?
I've found several places that will sell me a pallet, but I don't think I need that much....


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

Other than Lesco, I don't know where to get smaller amounts. I just used 50 lbs of it in my 90 gallon and i'm gonna only need maybe 20 lbs more to finish it off. Where do you live?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Alex & Joe, when you have time could you fill out your location in your Profile and other fun and interesting stuff about yourselves when you get a chance? 

I really like that - meeting all kinds of people from all kinds of places in this hobby.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

absolutely!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Alex - Thanks! Does being a research technician make it much easier learning about this hobby? (I am assuming it would.)


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

Haha yeah it does. I bought the diana walstad book Ecology of the Planted Aquarium and I was looking through it ... my girlfriend realized that it was definitely more my language than hers. I guess my chemistry and biology background make understanding the hobby a little easier and common sense to me, but admittedly, I'm still gonna need all the help I can get. This website's probably as helpful if not more helpful than all that schooling - and I'm not accumulating a huge debt by coming here! (well, some debt, but it's only hobby payments)

There's really so much to learn and I'm just beginning. I got the NEAPS to thank for getting me addicted to this hobby. I really love to read and learn all I can about this.


----------



## joemomma (Apr 7, 2006)

I live in Cookeville, Tennessee. It's about halfway between Nashville and Knoxville, so shipping would be expensive on something like that...thanks though!
Maybe I can check with the local baseball field people, they might have some I can purchase. There are lots of baseball fields here....


----------

